

U.S. Net Neutrality Has a Massive Copyright Loophole - bruna597
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-net-neutrality-has-a-massive-copyright-loophole-150315/

======
joelrunyon
> “Nothing in this part prohibits reasonable efforts by a provider of
> broadband Internet access service to address copyright infringement or other
> unlawful activity.”

I think the word "reasonable" shouldn't be allowed when governing parties that
consistently prove to act unreasonable :)

------
nickodell
>“The language about ‘lawful’ content and applications creates a serious
loophole that seems to leave it up to ISPs to make judgments about what
content is lawful or infringes a copyright, subject to challenges after the
fact about whether their conduct was ‘reasonable’,” Walsh says.

>“It’s one thing to say that ISPs can block subject to a valid court order,
quite another to let ISPs make decisions about the lawfulness of content for
themselves,” he adds.

Is it really practical to require a court order for each block?

~~~
jMyles
It's probably more practical to drop the pretense that this or any government
'regulation' is a sensible basis for a strong, free, and useful internet.

~~~
saidajigumi
I'll bite. So what do you propose instead as a balance for the power and
abuses of the likes of Comcast, Verizon, etc? Bonus points for a proposed
approach has precedent in some other topic/venue of public policy.

~~~
nickodell
(I'm not the guy you replied to.)

I think that the ISP's need some way to discriminate between different types
of traffic. "All content should be treated equally," is a nice sentiment, but
not all content is equally important. A VoIP call is more important than a
file transfer.

I'm undecided whether the FCC should mandate that ISPs allow settlement-free
peering. On one hand, the current system encourages companies to consolidate
to gain more negotiating power. ("Oh, you don't want to pay to connect with
our network? I guess you don't want to sell your products to 1/4 of America.")
On the other hand, mandating SFP would decrease incentives to build long-range
infrastructure, since you could just borrow it from someone else.

------
mindslight
Duh. The current topic was fueled by a peering disagreement between two
companies, fighting over who gets the bigger piece of the pie.

Nobody is ever going to _give_ you change; you have to make it yourself.

